# Another Conveyor Belt Problem!



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Problem is here.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Over my head









I ll wait for Dougs answer


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Over my head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you go to page 2 for the pictures?


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Can't wait to hear Doug's answer!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

campmg said:


> Over my head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you go to page 2 for the pictures?
[/quote]










No I did not. I have seen many a company buy bridges from that kind of stupity. My favorite was standing on the curb when I was 18 trying to stop a car carrier from going under a 12' bridge. He glanced at me and went under taking the roofs of off 2 new cars. When he stopped and got out, he asked me what I was laughing at? I told him that after he was dumb enough to ignore 2 signs and me waving frantically and pointing to the bridge, it was now funny seeing two 'convertables' on the top of the trailer


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The question is, why is the bridge sliced all the way through, but the backhoe is stuck in the middle?
Did the driver back up after going all the way through, to make sure he did the job right?

Looks like a pretty nice PhotoShop job to me.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

They are lucky there was no traffic on the bridge at the time. The bridge does look sliced through, surprised it did not drop the span. Must be a fairly new bridge, an older one would have definitely gone down.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Imagine being on the bridge and seeing that happen in front of you...


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Itsa fake. Couldn't be done, I don't care what kind of steel the backhoe is made of. The backhoe wouldn't have stayed on the trailer, anyway.

If it were real, the USAF would simply use backhoe arms as bunker busters.

Nice fake, though.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I would say the boom caught the edge then jacknife up into the bridge.
Evidence the lowbot trailer literaly sitting on the ground with the rear trucks & tire flat.
Also note the bridge is essentialy hollow.

Working in telecomunications I have seen this a few times with articulated bucket trucks.

Great find!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

OK, for all you "doubting Thomas's". Here is a link to a legitimate site with the story: Clicky Here
Here is another link: Clicky Here Also


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> OK, for all you "doubting Thomas's". Here is a link to a legitimate site with the story: Clicky Here
> Here is another link: Clicky Here Also


looks legit to me...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

vdub said:


> Problem is here.


You talkin' to ME? You're kidding, right? My head was spinning just reading that....and then I saw this face <shiver> with eyes bulging and veins popping <shiver more>. Passed quickly enough <thank goodness> and then realized that was my 4th Grade Math teacher. YIKES! RUN - EVERYBODY - RUN!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

All I can say is "WOW"







Amazing!

I have a question...I realize that the conveyor belt thing is some kind of inside joke...can someone please fill those of us new Outbackers in on what originally started it?

Dawn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> All I can say is "WOW"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a "What", Dawn...but a "Who"....

That would be the Professor, himself...PDX_Doug (actually, I'm not 100% sure that Doug started it, but he surely continued it on and became the owner!). If you were to search for "Conveyor Belt", you'd surely find the thread - but I'M not bringing it forward. NOPE! NOT ME!

Note on Edit: WARNING! WARNING! I just tried to search "Conveyor Belt" and it blew up my System. Wise Forum you've set up here, Vern! Very wise, indeed!

OK - so I'm a sucker....couldn't let the technology win. It was 2500RAM who started the whole thing.....who'dathunkit (?!) - RAM you seem like such a reasonable kinda guy.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I won't bring it forward!!!!!

But to answer the question..........65.789 mph!!!

(Prove me wrong!!!)









Gary


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ah man, he almost made it


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OK, for all you "doubting Thomas's". Here is a link to a legitimate site with the story: Clicky Here
> Here is another link: Clicky Here Also


looks legit to me...








[/quote]

SUre does
















Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> All I can say is "WOW"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a "What", Dawn...but a "Who"....

That would be the Professor, himself...PDX_Doug (actually, I'm not 100% sure that Doug started it, but he surely continued it on and became the owner!). If you were to search for "Conveyor Belt", you'd surely find the thread - but I'M not bringing it forward. NOPE! NOT ME!

Note on Edit: WARNING! WARNING! I just tried to search "Conveyor Belt" and it blew up my System. Wise Forum you've set up here, Vern! Very wise, indeed!

OK - so I'm a sucker....couldn't let the technology win. It was 2500RAM who started the whole thing.....who'dathunkit (?!) - RAM you seem like such a reasonable kinda guy.
[/quote]
Thanks! I found the original post...a very amusing read...if anyone wants to know how to find it, PM me







Sorry Doug!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Okay, well...maybe it's not fake.

That's one tough backhoe.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The bigger question is......

Who was driving the truck ------ Doug?????









Sorry PDX I just could not help myself....you what conveyors do to me.









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> Okay, well...maybe it's not fake.
> 
> That's one tough backhoe.


I'm with you on this one Shake. Apparently it is legit, but I sure would not have expected that kind of outcome. If indeed the chains holding the backhoe to the trailer were stronger than the bridge, I think the bridge contractor may have a few questions to answer. Not to mention the structural engineer!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> The bigger question is......
> 
> Who was driving the truck ------ Doug?????
> 
> ...


Couldn't have been Doug. If he was using a Titan surely it would have gone all the way through the bridge.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

campmg said:


> The bigger question is......
> 
> Who was driving the truck ------ Doug?????
> 
> ...


Couldn't have been Doug. If he was using a Titan surely it would have gone all the way through the bridge.








[/quote]

ROTFLMAO


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> The bigger question is......
> 
> Who was driving the truck ------ Doug?????
> 
> ...


Couldn't have been Doug. If he was using a Titan surely it would have gone all the way through the bridge.








[/quote]

ROTFLMAO
[/quote]

Ditto


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ditto x 2

LMAO -
















Thor


----------

